# FF Various Plants



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I did a bit of hedging to my tank and have a little bit of clippings to share.

I did not see any brush algae, its been gone from my tank for a long time (exception of a intake clip near lights). No hair algae, a little bit of spot algae on a couple large anubia leaves.

Do not resell and please don't sell the trimmings, keep them free or chuck them out. These plants are not rare, hence no price and great for someone who say they just can't grow plants (except one).

They are EI dosed, metricide dosed

Snails are present in the tank.

Windelov, 3 sandwich bags full. Easy, attatch to drifwood mid to low in tank.









Pogostemon stellatus. 1 stem + 2 sideshoot trimmings. Hard, Med-High light, prefers acidic substrate. needs ferts.
Java Fern Plantlets. 3 or 4, same as windelov requirements









Salvina natans. 1 bag. Floater plant (pic = in icecream bucket)









Flame moss. 1 bag









Anubias nana. 1 decent sized plant. attatch to driftwood or rocks, don't bury it.









group shot


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Mudflapps was looking for free plants


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

oooooo I need some of these for my african....you have pm


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

after the rush of PMs through the night i'd say all plants are pending, i'll sort out who gets what when im home in the afternoon  Now off to work


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a generous assortment of plant for "for free"!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

All is pending atm, contacted everyone who messaged me


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

All plants picked up


----------

